# Noisy Colnago Seatpost



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all,

How the heck do you keep the Colnago 28.0 carbon posts from making a lot of noise?
I'm talking creaking/ticking/popping sounds you get while typically motoring along in the saddle.

They are actually WR Compositi posts, I believe.
The saddle rail cradle assembly seems to be the noise source.

I've greased everything that has to do w/the head hardware (all threads, barrels, and cradles...), and it stays alright for a ride or two, then the clicks begin anew.
Anyone got the cure (besides a new post and the corresponding 28.0 shim)?

TIA!!!


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

lhart said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How the heck do you keep the Colnago 28.0 carbon posts from making a lot of noise?
> I'm talking creaking/ticking/popping sounds you get while typically motoring along in the saddle.
> ...


It might be the rails doing the creaking. Maybe a thin bit of grease on them might take care of it?


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks! I'll give it a go...can't hurt.
Anyone have an idea how long these posts last?
I'd hate to think the sounds are coming from the head delaminating from the carbon post...


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

lhart said:


> Thanks! I'll give it a go...can't hurt.
> Anyone have an idea how long these posts last?
> I'd hate to think the sounds are coming from the head delaminating from the carbon post...


I doubt that'd happen. Unless you had a crash or something. I think the posts are made by Selcof or something, they're pretty good posts. A lot of posts make some noise, it might be something with how your saddle and post fit. I had an Easton EC90 post that I had that issue with forever, finally swapped it out, fixed everything.

If you're super-concerned about it, there will be an FSA K-Force carbon post available in mid-October or so, through your local dealer.

BN


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Post life*

I've not heard of any delaminating at the head. They're made by Selcof, same people who make the posts for ITM. I had the unusual problem of the front bolt head (hidden under the hole in the top of the post) snapping off while riding. I don't abuse equipment, overtighten bolts and weigh all of 60kg. Just a failure. Rode the last 15 miles home out of the saddle. I happened to have an unused ITM Milleniumpost which uses the same two bolt system. Took the bolt out, did some filing to fit and I was back in action. I've never read of a failure. Of course once you post, some people will no doubt have a story to tell>



lhart said:


> Thanks! I'll give it a go...can't hurt.
> Anyone have an idea how long these posts last?
> I'd hate to think the sounds are coming from the head delaminating from the carbon post...


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

Bolt snapped?
oooooo - not so good.
I'm glad you were able to ride home...someone less adept might've been needing some kind of fast boogie to the hospital. 15 miles is a long way to be out of the saddle too.
Yeah, not digging that scenario.

I might just snap up a 15 dollar USE 28.0 shim and rock a 'whatever' 27.2 post.
I tried contacting FSA about a possible 28.0 kForce, but their phones pretty much go unanswered. There's always the Thomson too.

L8'er.


----------



## lhart (Oct 25, 2005)

Whelp, 3 rides over the weekend, long&fast.
Quiet. Yay.

I just kinda snapped, and instead of taking everything apart and greasing everything in the head of the post again, I just sprayed Boeshield (carefully w/the straw) along the railclamps, the barrels, the cradle, the threads, and @ the rail connect points on the Arione.
Gently bounced the bike a little on the rear wheel, on both wheels @ the same time, then hung it on the wall by the rear wheel.
In the morning, I wiped any extra Boeshield off (very little), and rode.

I'm sure I'll have to hit it again, but the sound of silence...golden.
Thanks everyone for their help.

L8'er


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

lhart said:


> Bolt snapped?
> oooooo - not so good.
> I'm glad you were able to ride home...someone less adept might've been needing some kind of fast boogie to the hospital. 15 miles is a long way to be out of the saddle too.
> Yeah, not digging that scenario.
> ...


Shims are lame, especially on a Colnago. If you can wait a little bit, the FSA K-Force post in 28.0mm will be available through your local Colnago dealer in North America. They'll be introduced at Interbike.

Thomson has stopped production of their 28.0mm post, but I think they still have some stock in the warehouse. They'll do runs based on minimum quantity, but will probably be more than you want. The online retailers probably still have stock though.

BN


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello

A noisy Colnago seatpost is often caused by too few torque on the saddle clamp. Remember rear clamp screw must be tighted at 8 N-mt, while front bolt just adjust up-down saddle tip tilt.

Regards


----------

